# Seven day 151 *Hard Kidding* and Bonnie kidded on day 148



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is Seven this will be her second freshening. 


















And here is Bonnie! This is going to be her first freshening.



















ray: :kidblue: :kidred: for seven and :kidred: for Bonnie


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

Seven is such a pretty doe  Hope everything goes well for you with there kiddings


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

 pretty does!!! Come on Seven!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

Seven is a big doe -- Bonnie is a medium size (just a little tidbit of info not mentioned)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

Ashley...you have such pretty girls!

Seven I think is hiding :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: in there...and little Miss Bonnie we all know for sure at least :kidblack: , but she might surprise you too!

Bonnie's udder is looking really good, nice plump and plumb teats.

Seven's is hard to see but I'm sure is looking great, I have been known to :drool: over your girls udders quite a bit!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

Not much there for Seven right now. LOL I'm sure she will fill up more as we get closer, but it's pathetic looking right now. :ROFL: I'm not sure about triplets, but I would take them!! She seems to have suddenly grown that belly in the past couple days, but it could just be all the extra hay they are getting cause they are locked in with all the flooding.

Thanks for the compliments Liz. :hi5: :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

:ROFL:

looking good.... :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

I bet you'll end up with :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 127*

Day 138 today! 

Seven:

















Filling her udder slowly. I know she is going to wait till last second.

Bonnie:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 138*

Looking good, I say Seven is going to have :kidred: :kidblue: 
and Bonnie :kidred: 
Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 138*

They both need to work on those udders -- should start any day now


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 138*

Day 142:
















Bonnie:


















Seven:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

They are very pretty!!  lookin' good!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

Thanks  143 and no change, i'm sure they are going to wait till 150. :help:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

wow theyre udders are tiny for 143! get a move on!!! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

yeah, but last year seven's udder filled a bit and then stayed the same until the day she kidded, then it filled up. Her rear udder has filled up a bit more today.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

Can't wait.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 142*

Bonnie and Seven are still holding on, but bonnie looks closer. I'm going to be gone most of the day so please call if you see anything going on on the kidding cam. 978-870-3769 Thanks!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 147*

 And I am going to be home all day. . . . 
I need pics of Dreamer--- LOL. (hint, hint)


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 147*



RunAround said:


> Bonnie and Seven are still holding on, but bonnie looks closer. I'm going to be gone most of the day so please call if you see anything going on on the kidding cam. 978-870-3769 Thanks!!!


I'll watch as long as I can....and I'll be sure to give you a call if they start... :greengrin:

They both are so pretty!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 147*

149 right?
They certainly do not look as though they're in any hurry :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 147*

148!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148*

Ashley, I feel for you! :hug: 
You do know that they know they are being watched right? They'll wait til all eyes are on something else and pop those kids out within seconds!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148*

Its going to be Today, today is a good day, as moms away ! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnies ligs almost gone!**

Bonnies ligs are almost gone!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnies ligs almost gone!**

Come on Bonnie... :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

Bonnie is in labor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

 :hi5: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

I sure hope she goes soon.. lol

Kidding cam is up too


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

Boy that second one just slid right out.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

One doe and one Buck. :kidred: :kidblue: :wahoo:

The doe, needed a fair bit of help to come into the world, almost shut the cam off. She was coming with her front feet crossed and the top of her head coming instead of her nose. So I had to go in, uncross the legs and then pull the nose up. Once I fixed it the doe slid right out and the buck followed asap. The doe kid is doing good, got up and is nursing. The buck kid nurses with help, but can't stand so far. He will need some prayers, not sure he's going to make it.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

He's sure trying to stand. Just needed alittle more time to get started


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

:applaud: :applaud: for a safe delivery and ray: for the little buck


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *In labor**

I have been watching the barn cam since the pushing started. The little guy seems like hes trying. This is the most amazing thing. Everything happened too fast when my doe's kids were born. Its nice to just sit back and watch. That little doeling is huge compared to her brother. Praying he makes it cause he sure is cute.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnie kidded**

My computer is being dumb now, wish I could have watched it! congrats :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnie kidded**

Congrats on the kids!! :leap: I hope the little buck makes it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnie kidded**

I am pretty sure the little boy is nurseing right now it took mom to move around a bit since he was trying to nurse her neck but he figured it out. He is doing alot better since last night.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnie kidded**

Congrats!!!! Beautiful babies!!! That little doeling is just :drool: Hope the boy does ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seven and Bonnie on day 148 *Bonnie kidded**

congrats.... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 149 *LIGS going* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Seven's ligs are going and udder is filling. Cam is up. Please call if you see her up to anything. I need to sleep. SOOOO tired.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Seven day 149 *LIGS going* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

On the cam, you can't even see her....I hope you get lots of rest!!! :hug: :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 149 *LIGS going* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Watching Ashley's goat TV intently and all shes doing is eating. I mean this goat is eating like this is the last flake of hay in the entire world and she wants to eat it before word gets out that shes got one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven day 149 *LIGS going* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Ashely's goats eat a tone before kidding -- good sign, kiddos tomorrow


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 149 *LIGS going* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Yep, Seven is in labor now. Good contractions.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

She is still hanging on to those kids!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

heavy contractions... baby time :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Looks like any second now.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

That was one HUGE baby.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

looks like momma


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

yep HUUUUGE lol but ashley did her thing and assisted like a pro.

my money is on a buck kid


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

I was thinking buck kid too. Whatever it is, its HUGE and cute.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

I bet it is a buck.

Ashley did an awesome job assisting!

Looks like "it" has a big spot or patch on it's back.


----------



## Young Goat Farmer (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Congrats on the new additions of your herd! haha :leap: :dance:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Buck kid polled with moonspots. 5lbs without milk in him. Seven really tore up.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Congrats on the monster baby buckling. Hoping Seven heals quickly. You did so well assisting.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

Yikes! Hope that Seven can heal up...

That little guy is a monster!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Seven day 151 *In labor* and Bonnie kidded on day 148*

:shocked: omg!!! HUGE!!! Hope Seven will heal up ok . . . .


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Seven day 151 *Hard Kidding* and Bonnie kidded on day 14*

Wow, he's huge! Congratulations on the healthy "baby" boy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven day 151 *Hard Kidding* and Bonnie kidded on day 14*

I was checking the cam before work this morning..and 7 wasn't doing a thing, I was a bit panicked when I saw her all restless just a minute ago and thot she was fixing to kid! I didn't realize til just now that she already did, I saw him Ashley...he is a big boy, 7 will heal just fine, I am confident with that! I even texted Stacey to see if you were home cause I checked marestare before I checked here...lol, 7 seems to be doing well though, aggitated, like she wants outa that stall.


----------

